# SPRINT'S GNEX IS RUNNING ON OFFICIAL 4.04?!?!?!?!?!



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

We haven't been updated since we activated our phones. Our phones have the EXACT same hardware, yet they are getting the official build. We didn't even get the upgrade to 4.03, and that was referred to by Google, as the official flashable version of ICS. Think about it. Our phones are stuck on the version of ICS that Google themselves have publicly stated is beneath what is to be considered the official, stable version. We're on alpha software and the official version is out. I know we're all running 4.04, but I didn't want to have to do this. This is partially why I purchased a Nexus phone, so that if I didn't want to, I didn't have to get on the flashing merry go round that other android handsets have become. So now, I have to void my warranty to make sure that my phone is on Google's finished software. Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Verizon Wireless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, but isn't the whole point of getting a Nexus phone to unlock it and put alternate roms on it? I mean the nexus line is a "developer" phone of what to work for on this version (so far) of ICS.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

stearic said:


> Don't get me wrong, but isn't the whole point of getting a Nexus phone to unlock it and put alternate roms on it? I mean the nexus line is a "developer" phone of what to work for on this version (so far) of ICS.


Yup :-D

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol. Such a shame .

In Jesus There Is Life Only


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

stearic said:


> Don't get me wrong, but isn't the whole point of getting a Nexus phone to unlock it and put alternate roms on it? I mean the nexus line is a "developer" phone of what to work for on this version (so far) of ICS.


While I get that some people just wanted a stock phone with timely updates. If youre educated enough to know you're getting shafted and make a post on a website geared to rooting and roming phones then perhaps its time to pull the trigger. Unlocking the bootloader is the first step in unlocking this phones true potential


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea, running 4.0.4 ROM will be a better experience. This Axiom Morphr is extra sweet. Stock is so horrible. Unroot and return to stock and the nexus feels horrible.

In Jesus There Is Life Only


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

For some people they bought a Nexus to get the latest Android software on time and get it in its true Vanilla unskinned form. Others get it for the reasons you listed too but one of the parts people get the Nexus for most is the timely updates straight from Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

It really is frustrating. My dad and I both got one when we were up for renewal and I tried pushing it on him instead of the iPhone. One of the big things I told him about was official updates. He isn't the person to unlock it and flash roms since it's his first Android device. Lately though, I've been trying to tell him to do it because Verizon is a huge load of shit with updates. One of the things he thought would be great is holding his phone back.

tl;dr fuck verizon


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

O....M.....G...... I'm headed to the Google Plex right now to talk to Larry Page....

Seriously, WHO CARES? 90% of us are on 4.0.4 already. Just unlock your phone & see what this phone was really built for. If you want official updates from Verizon you would be better off with a RAZR.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

IMO most people don't really by A Nexus for official updates they buy it so they can get the best android experience period., and to get the best android experience on any phone running this BADASS OS. You better get your root on. Its like buying an old classic car just to look at it. It's not going to be a work of art until you customize it.
THANK you development community.

Sent via FAX!


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

My fiance does not root or flash. She is stuck on 4.0.2 and all its bugs. This is a shame for people like her.

And for the people saying just root and flash... you just don't get it.

Edit. People buy nexus phones for many reasons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> My fiance does not root or flash. She is stuck on 4.0.2 and all its bugs. This is a shame for people like her.
> 
> And for the people saying just root and flash... you just don't get it.
> 
> ...


We don't get it? That seems like a fairly arrogant statement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> My fiance does not root or flash. She is stuck on 4.0.2 and all its bugs. This is a shame for people like her.
> 
> And for the people saying just root and flash... you just don't get it.
> 
> ...


This topic is pretty much like complaining that someone won't give you the remote that is across the room. When all you have to do is get up and get it yourself.

If it upsets you enough, there is something you can do about it. Unlock, root & install a custom rom. If you aren't technically savvy, find someone else to do it for you. My gf knows absolutely nothing about any of this & that's why I took it upon myself to bootstrap, root and install rom for her (edit: bionic)


----------



## jadesocket (Apr 12, 2012)

While I agree that Nexus phones are meant to be unlocked and rooted, it is not because of this reason a lot of people choose to buy the phone. This phone is advertised to have a large screen, and a pure google experience. No where does it say it's meant for rooting. It's just known thing among techies. Given that, I do feel that the pure google experience is lacking in the verizon phone. Far too many bugs and not enough support from google.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> This topic is pretty much like complaining that someone won't give you the remote that is across the room. When all you have to do is get up and get it yourself.
> 
> If it upsets you enough, there is something you can do about it. Unlock, root & install a custom rom. If you aren't technically savvy, find someone else to do it for you. My gf knows absolutely nothing about any of this & that's why I took it upon myself to bootstrap, root and install rom for her (edit: bionic)


The fact of the matter is that the rooted community only takes up about 10% of all handsets sold. Maybe even less. Like the guy above me said, its not advertised by Verizon to root. That's why it voids the warranty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Ianxcom said:


> The fact of the matter is that the rooted community only takes up about 10% of all handsets sold. Maybe even less. Like the guy above me said, its not advertised by Verizon to root. That's why it voids the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


To be fair, it doesn't void your warranty, it 'voids' it. The entire process is 100% reversible, and if there's any reason it needs to be sent in, it can be unrooted, and returned to stock effectively giving you back your warranty.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ianxcom said:


> The fact of the matter is that the rooted community only takes up about 10% of all handsets sold. Maybe even less. Like the guy above me said, its not advertised by Verizon to root. That's why it voids the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The way i see it yes the rooting community really only does take up about 10% of the handhelds sold but if thats the case why would the average consumer care if its a "pure google experience" the average person will not know/care about what that means and just picks up a phone that works. To my knowledge the majority of the people that purchases a galaxy nexus intends to root it as soon as possible while if the average person just wants a big screen well..there are plenty of other phones on the market that have one. Im very new to android so please correct me if im sounding like a dumb ass but this is just how i view it.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> The way i see it yes the rooting community really only does take up about 10% of the handhelds sold but if thats the case why would the average consumer care if its a "pure google experience" the average person will not know/care about what that means and just picks up a phone that works. To my knowledge the majority of the people that purchases a galaxy nexus intends to root it as soon as possible while if the average person just wants a big screen well..there are plenty of other phones on the market that have one. Im very new to android so please correct me if im sounding like a dumb ass but this is just how i view it.


How many nexus phones do you think were sold? The root community is small so there is no way that the majority of nexus phones sold were bought with the intent to root. Verizon advertises the phone as a Google experience with updates from Google, those updates aren't coming, people are upset. How is that hard to understand? Yes there is something they can do to work around it but the issue is still there.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

xfloggingkylex said:


> How many nexus phones do you think were sold? The root community is small so there is no way that the majority of nexus phones sold were bought with the intent to root. Verizon advertises the phone as a Google experience with updates from Google, those updates aren't coming, people are upset. How is that hard to understand? Yes there is something they can do to work around it but the issue is still there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Very True! Does not matter to me but I know it does for many who have a Gnex and has no interest in rooting or custom ROMS.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

xfloggingkylex said:


> How many nexus phones do you think were sold? The root community is small so there is no way that the majority of nexus phones sold were bought with the intent to root. Verizon advertises the phone as a Google experience with updates from Google, those updates aren't coming, people are upset. How is that hard to understand? Yes there is something they can do to work around it but the issue is still there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Honestly i dont think that many nexus phones were sold in comparison to all of the other droid phones verizon basically worships. Think about it, the galaxy nexus was basically announced via twitter of its release and only people that kept tabs on the galaxy nexus daily were the ones aware of its release. Even when the phone was released it was still hardly ever advertised while the droid razr was on tv 24/7. So that brings me back to my point that the people that originally purchased the galaxy nexus (or at least the majority of people that have purchased it) bought it with the intent of rooting it and relying on custom roms while most likely others would of gone for the more advertised phones which were moto phones. So while i do see the point of people being angry for timely updates the majority of the people who bought the phone were those who just wanted it for customs roms.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Complaining on THIS forum about updates & rooting is pretty moot. You are on this forum BECAUSE you root & rom. But for the vast majority of non rooters, they should be up in arms because of the very prvalant problems the Nexus is having. If I new nothing about rooting & wanted the biggest & shiniest phone a few months back, I would still have bought the Nexus. Most non rooters get the Maxx now.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Chocu1a said:


> Complaining on THIS forum about updates & rooting is pretty moot. You are on this forum BECAUSE you root & rom. But for the vast majority of non rooters, they should be up in arms because of the very prvalant problems the Nexus is having. If I new nothing about rooting & wanted the biggest & shiniest phone a few months back, I would still have bought the Nexus. Most non rooters get the Maxx now.


See and i 100% agree with you but the thing is it was so badly advertised that the majority of people who knew about the phone were those who most likely would root it.


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

I personally believe that Verizon has seriously pissed google off with their antics. They wouldn't allow google wallet on the phone, they had to have Verizon branding on the phone, and they made it ship with bloatware. You may remember google saying that they were not going to support cdma devices. Verizon ended up biting the hand that fed them. Verizon could have not promoted the phone because they were being petty. So now google is making us pay all while shining up sprint's unmentionables. Just my 2¢.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I appreciate all the responses, but it looks like a majority of them were made without fully reading my op, or their expectations or biases kept them from fully comprehending what was said. I said that I know we are all running 4.04, but I didn't want to have to run a custom rom, meaning, by the use of we, that I too am running a custom rom. I have been hacking phones since the early 2000's and have owned a Droid, Galaxy S, Thunderbolt and now the Galaxy Nexus. I am fatigued of having to run and maintain a custom rom just to make sure that your phone was up to date and working properly. When I first got the GNex, I rooted it and would flash other 4.02 custom roms just to see what was out there, but I would keep my phone stock otherwise. The stock Gnex is not a very good phone that has a host of issues. Its firmware is so bad that Google discourages other phone manufacturers from shipping phones with that software. Phones from Samsung, HTC and everyone else who has an ICS firmware out is running a minimum of 4.03. At some point we have to stop making excuses for these people by saying that it's a developer phone and we all should be flashing, blah blah blah. We shouldn't HAVE to do it to have a properly functioning phone. It should be an option that we can explore if we want to. Lets face it, the stock GNex is a mess compared to it running on 4.04. We were told that there is "some" delay because of the proprietary CDMA radios, but the Sprint version gets 4.04 while we didn't even get 4.03. And to the person who says that you aren't really voiding your warranty because you can just flash back, you can't if your phone actually breaks, as my OG Droid did while I was running Bugless Beast. Verizon hit me pretty nicely with a fee when they fixed it and saw the custom splashscreen. I couldn't reflash before sending it to them, because the phone was actually broken. Think about how your experience with this phone would be if you were to go back to 4.02. You probably can't at this point, and that's what I'm saying. You should be able to if you want without having a buggy mess of a phone. That's why this phone has the title Nexus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Comparing our version to Sprint's version is kind of useless. It is not the fault of Google it is obviously Verizon being Verizon. They care about their Droid branded devices far more then they care about other Android devices. They love updating their bloatware and they simply can't do that on the GNex. Complain to Verizon or else it's a waste of your time.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Comparing our version to Sprint's version is kind of useless. It is not the fault of Google it is obviously Verizon being Verizon. They care about their Droid branded devices far more then they care about other Android devices. They love updating their bloatware and they simply can't do that on the GNex. Complain to Verizon or else it's a waste of your time.


This has been repeated thousands of times by many of people. Verizon will sit on an update until their people add the bloatware. What slows it down is them making sure the bloatware is compatible with said update. If you're on Verizon, waiting for an update can be a headache.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> This has been repeated thousands of times by many of people. Verizon will sit on an update until their people add the bloatware. What slows it down is them making sure the bloatware is compatible with said update. If you're on Verizon, waiting for an update can be a headache.


For sure. That's personally a big reason I root because I refuse to wait for a carrier to give me updates. I'll take them from a dev in the community and be happy while VzW sits on software.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

The bottom line is that we purchased the phone to get direct updates from Google. Also many developers know of the problems that come with non stock roms and run stock themselves. TeamAndIRC, imoseyon, etc.

f2e


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> For sure. That's personally a big reason I root because I refuse to wait for a carrier to give me updates. I'll take them from a dev in the community and be happy while VzW sits on software.


They're damn lucky their service is bar none. I'd have jumped ship after my DX.

The slow updates are still pretty irritating though. Luckily we have this community, so it's not a huge deal breaker, more or less a disappointment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> How many nexus phones do you think were sold? The root community is small so there is no way that the majority of nexus phones sold were bought with the intent to root. Verizon advertises the phone as a Google experience with updates from Google, those updates aren't coming, people are upset. How is that hard to understand? Yes there is something they can do to work around it but the issue is still there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I think I recall you from the d2/d2g threads 

Listen, yes we have the dev community. But I think some of you are overlooking ONE very critical thing here. I KNOW at least some that have posted in this thread are savvy enough to realize the implications of this , but perhaps they havent't thought about it hard it enough.

So here it goes: there are things that NO developer is probably ever going to be able to fix. Why? Because the issue resides in proprietary CLOSED source libraries. Such as the CDMA binaries (which interesting enough run in USERSPACE unlike the GSM phone where they lie right above the kernel. Jean-Baptiste Queru explained that to me just this very evening), GPS sensors bins, DSP bins, GFX/Wifi etc.

So what does that all really mean? If a bug resides in a closed source library what do you need to fix it? Newer prop blobs. Where do you GET them? From an OTA update. Or a OTA leak, which might not be ready for primetime.

So you sit there all day long and say: BUT BUT I ALREADY HAZ MOAR 4.0.4 and who cares right? You don't have bugfixed prop blobs or radios thou. The prop blobs are more than likely from the 4.0.4 OTA LEAK or even 4.0.2. Depends upon your dev. I ran Winner's CM9 Kang for 2 months and he was using the 4.0.4 proprietary bins.

The obvious culprit here is Verizon not signing off on the OTA push.

Here's an issue that JBQ tacitly admitted to me was from a closed source bin:

https://code.google....detail?id=24019

Hope that helps.

ETA: I'd also add, all of this could have been avoided if Google was able to obtain redistribution licenses for these proprietary libs/drivers, because then dev's could just download them directly from Google and build. But they couldn't. Which is what led them to drop 'official' AOSP support for the device.


----------



## Obi_Shwan (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't mind. I'm sure you'll find a lot of others on here don't either.

I've been running 4.0.4 for over a month now (a lot of us have), while Sprint was Galaxy Nexus-less.

It is easy to root the GNex, more people really should take advantage of it.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

^wow very nicely said. Over my head on the technical stuff but makes lots of sense. Great post!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow thank god I got rid of this phone for $375 last night. It was a good run, but once you, Galaxy Nexus, started to drop data and voice, and had you replaced 3 times yeah time to leave. Thanks


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Obi_Shwan said:


> I don't mind. I'm sure you'll find a lot of others on here don't either.
> 
> I've been running 4.0.4 for over a month now (a lot of us have), while Sprint was Galaxy Nexus-less.
> 
> It is easy to root the GNex, more people really should take advantage of it.


You don't mind what?

I was rooted and flashing from day one and the issues I had persisted even on a replacement device. Not a CNLR either but brand new in the box.

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

drozek said:


> Wow thank god I got rid of this phone for $375 last night. It was a good run, but once you, Galaxy Nexus, started to drop data and voice, and had you replaced 3 times yeah time to leave. Thanks


That's not a normal occurrence. Sorry you had such a bad isolated experience. Rooting is not a big deal at all. All you are doing is giving yourself admin permissions to do whatever you want. I truly believe that if people educated themselves more thoroughly on what they are doing when flashing things they would end up being way happier. Hence the standard disclaimer at the beginning of almost every developers and themers thread.

I don't remember who said it but whoever said that VZW cares more about their DROID branded phones is absolutely correct. I used to work for big red and from a profit standpoint you will make far more on those devices. Therefore, not as much attention will be paid to other devices regardless of manufacturer intent. Sure the GNex got a lot of hype before its release on VZW but look now at how much advertising is being done for the RAZR/MAXX versus our nexus. You almost never see anything anymore as it had its moment in the spotlight and has lost its hype.

I decided to get this phone because I know that with the nexus tag comes not only a great piece of hardware but an even better development community backing its progression on the Android platform. When it comes down to it, that's what this phone is about. Whether people choose to root and flash is their own individual choice and I won't criticise them for not doing so but this IS a developers phone whether people want to think of it as such or not. In my opinion, and solely that, not rooting this phone and flashing some custom goodness is like buying a Ferarri with a v6 in it. Sure, its a Ferarri, but are you really getting the experience you paid for? No. Your not. Android is open source for a reason and is why I have never had to wait for carrier updates. If you want a "reliable" experience without having to lift a finger go join the rest of the world and buy an iPhone. I know I personally won't hold it against you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I think I recall you from the d2/d2g threads
> 
> Listen, yes we have the dev community. But I think some of you are overlooking ONE very critical thing here. I KNOW at least some that have posted in this thread are savvy enough to realize the implications of this , but perhaps they havent't thought about it hard it enough.
> 
> ...


Love this! Nice job.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

Is is bad that I want some android phone companies to take a more Apple approach to their phones? When they launch a flagship phone (there was no doubt the GNex was a flagship phone) they should be EXPECTED to through all their support behind it. That doesn't mean forgetting about the phone 3 months later when something new comes out, that means supporting the phone for at least a full contract cycle (24 months). That also means having the capital to pressure carriers (haha, I know I'm dreaming here) to release OTAs on their terms. If Samsung or HTC can't do it then Google needs to step up, and if Google can't (or won't) do it then the Android platform does indeed have some gaping issues it needs to fix.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

knyghtryda said:


> Is is bad that I want some android phone companies to take a more Apple approach to their phones? When they launch a flagship phone (there was no doubt the GNex was a flagship phone) they should be EXPECTED to through all their support behind it. That doesn't mean forgetting about the phone 3 months later when something new comes out, that means supporting the phone for at least a full contract cycle (24 months). That also means having the capital to pressure carriers (haha, I know I'm dreaming here) to release OTAs on their terms. If Samsung or HTC can't do it then Google needs to step up, and if Google can't (or won't) do it then the Android platform does indeed have some gaping issues it needs to fix.


I 1000% agree with you on this one.


----------



## Obi_Shwan (Oct 10, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> You don't mind what?
> 
> I was rooted and flashing from day one and the issues I had persisted even on a replacement device. Not a CNLR either but brand new in the box.
> 
> Sent from where I sent it from......


I don't mind that their phones are shipping with 4.0.4, and why would I? I've had my phone for almost half a year longer than those who are FINALLY getting the Sprint variant.

I haven't had any problems with my Nexus. Stock or rooted.

Sent from my Kang Toro Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Obi_Shwan said:


> I don't mind that their phones are shipping with 4.0.4, and why would I? I've had my phone for almost half a year longer than those who are FINALLY getting the Sprint variant.
> 
> I haven't had any problems with my Nexus. Stock or rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Kang Toro Nexus


Same here. I've never had an issue with mine since launch day. I've rooted every Android phone I've ever had and never take OTAs anyways. However I still think VzW needs to push an update to help all the people who don't do what we do. People paid hard earned money for this device and shouldn't be left high and dry especially since it is labeled as a Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Obi_Shwan said:


> I don't mind that their phones are shipping with 4.0.4, and why would I? I've had my phone for almost half a year longer than those who are FINALLY getting the Sprint variant.
> 
> I haven't had any problems with my Nexus. Stock or rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Kang Toro Nexus


Good I'm glad it's an awesome device for those that don't have problems with it.

But to suggest that because yours is okay that issues don't exist... You aren't suggesting that are you?

Unlike DROID life's comment section I'm glad we can have a civil conversation here. I'll expound more later when my old lady isn't sleeping on my other arm and I can type lol

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Same here. I've never had an issue with mine since launch day. I've rooted every Android phone I've ever had and never take OTAs anyways. However I still think VzW needs to push an update to help all the people who don't do what we do. People paid hard earned money for this device and shouldn't be left high and dry especially since it is labeled as a Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


Concur

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## Obi_Shwan (Oct 10, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Good I'm glad it's an awesome device for those that don't have problems with it.
> 
> But to suggest that because yours is okay that issues don't exist... You aren't suggesting that are you?
> 
> ...


Oh no no, I understand some people have had recurring issues, which stinks because I've had such great experiences with mine.

I completely understand the frustrations.

Sent from my Kang Toro Nexus


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool Brother! 

So, I have a real keyboard and two arms so let's go from last to first, because I think there have been some VERY good points made here as well as some very good QUESTIONS raised. I'd just like to get to the bottom of it all (if possible) because I regret having to have let the device go. If it gets ironed out I'll be coming back, for sure. I really cringe when I read (and I try to AVOID this) the comments section on droid-life.com when it comes to this device as well as the Maxx because it tends
to just become a gigantic pissing match with nothing useful coming out of it. One thing I've noticed over the years, is that the more person a money spends on
whatever herpaderp they buy, the more 'emotionally invested' they become in defending it to the exclusion of valid issues. That's why I am VERY glad we have THIS place.



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] However I still think VzW needs to push an update to help all the people who don't do what we do. People paid hard earned money for this device and shouldn't be left high and dry especially since it is labeled as a Nexus


[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I think they need to push the update for both groups for the reasons I articulated above re: proprietary bins. As far as the demographics go thou, I 'suspect' that[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the majority of people that got the device to begin with are similar to you and I and bought it with intention of utilizing it to the same extent that you I would/do. So[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]with that in mind when I see over 500 people chiming in on the Google Code issue I linked previously, I tend to have more reason to believe its a real issue. For[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Joe and Suzy homemaker that bought this device, they probably either 1.) don't have issues for whatever reason 2.) if they do have it, they just accept as 'gee our cell service sure is bad here'.[/background]



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That's not a normal occurrence. Sorry you had such a bad isolated experience. Rooting is not a big deal at all. All you are doing is giving yourself admin permissions to do whatever you want. I truly believe that if people educated themselves more thoroughly on what they are doing when flashing things they would end up being way happier


[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]While it might not be a 'normal' occurrence, that doesn't automagically make it an abnormal occurrence. I can tell that I had TWO BNIB devices (I refused to accept a CNLR because I was inside my 14 day window) and it didn't matter: what ROM, what radios, what kernel, or what herpderp I had installed. Bone stock with no apps installed had issues. Noowwwwww, THAT being said MY personal experience is nothing more than anecdote. That's right I really just said that. However when you start digging around a bit you will see that I'm not the only that has had that experience. I started an informal poll about it here to track just how many replacement devices people have received, what their issues were, and whether or not they were resolved. In a short number of pages, it was a fair amount of phones. I believe Adrenalyne from Team BAMF had to go thru multiple devices. NatemZ is on a replacement device. The people that responded to my poll. And the 500 reportee's on[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Google Code. I spent a lot of time with both phones monitoring signal, monitoring for whether or not it would camp on the same BSID reliably, you name it. At least [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]both of my screens were good.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]


> [/background]





> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]not rooting this phone and flashing some custom goodness is like buying a Ferarri with a v6 in it. Sure, its a Ferarri, but are you really getting the experience you paid for? No. Your not. Android is open source for a reason and is why I have never had to wait for carrier updates.


[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I agree with you about the first part and that's why I got one, however for the reasons I elucidated above its not entirely "open source". And that does matter[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]in certain circumstances. Without a entirely closed source CDMA/LTE RIL, you have.....a wifi tablet.....not even @jbqueru knows what's in those files and he is the AOSP Maintainer. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]


> [/background]





> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] I have been hacking phones since the early 2000's and have owned a Droid, Galaxy S, Thunderbolt and now the Galaxy Nexus. I am fatigued of having to run and maintain a custom rom just to make sure that your phone was up to date and working properly. When I first got the GNex, I rooted it and would flash other 4.02 custom roms just to see what was out there, but I would keep my phone stock otherwise. The stock Gnex is not a very good phone that has a host of issues. Its firmware is so bad that Google discourages other phone manufacturers from shipping phones with that software. Phones from Samsung, HTC and everyone else who has an ICS firmware out is running a minimum of 4.03. At some point we have to stop making excuses for these people by saying that it's a developer phone and we all should be flashing, blah blah blah. We shouldn't HAVE to do it to have a properly functioning phone. It should be an option that we can explore if we want to.


[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Wow, great post right there  Personally I chose to explore that option, but I agree you should not HAVE to. And while ROM's built from 4.0.4 source are nice, they haven't resolved all the issues. Again, the prop blobs. And not to blow my own horn or anything, I have experience with PC's going back to 1986 including writing source code...in Pascal...and with VAX VMS xD. So when it comes to messing around with stuff, I'd at least like to THINK I'm pretty savvy. Btw, Pascal sucked on the Apple //e.[/background]



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It is not the fault of Google it is obviously Verizon being Verizon. They care about their Droid branded devices far more then they care about other Android devices. They love updating their bloatware and they simply can't do that on the GNex.


[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Maximum density TRUTH right there [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Will will be interesting is to see: how this device plays out on Sprint, what (if any) differences there are in the hardware, and how the proprietary bins differ.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've seen JBQ (quite awhile back, around the time 'official Google Support' was dumped for CDMA) express what a PITA CDMA really is in the context of AOSP. [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I think I understand a bit better after some back and forth with him last night about how the CDMA bins run in userland and not right above the kernel like the GSM [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]variants. Seems like playing in userland raises the odds of things going awry substantially. However I'd also say that this was a forseen circumstance and they should have [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]known better than to get involved with VZW. And I say that even being as stoked as I was to hear that a Nexus was finally coming to Verizon. VZW could probably screw up a cup of coffee without much effort xD [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Cheers to you gentlemen  [/background]


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well looks like the Sprint phone is in the same boat, for the same reason. So they too will have to rely on OTA's to get any of the proprietary libs:

https://groups.google.com/group/android-building/browse_thread/thread/1cb96eb115cb7450/ba3fa51a00ba68a5?q=#ba3fa51a00ba68a5

I bet 4.0.5 drops on VZW right after Sprint launches. Hopefully it will fix the bugs, and then I'll be back on a Nexus.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If you look at the last Android version pie chart, there was something like 10% of 4.0 roms were on 4.0.2 the other 90% were on 4.0.3. At the time no phones were on 4.0.3, meaning that most people on ics were rooted & on a custom ROM. Just sayin...

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> If you look at the last Android version pie chart, there was something like 10% of 4.0 roms were on 4.0.2 the other 90% were on 4.0.3. At the time no phones were on 4.0.3, meaning that most people on ics were rooted & on a custom ROM. Just sayin...
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


So we are to take your word that "at the time" that's what the stats were, which is irrelevant now anyways because other phones besides ours has ics and the chart shows differently.just sayin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> So we are to take your word that "at the time" that's what the stats were, which is irrelevant now anyways because other phones besides ours has ics and the chart shows differently.just sayin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I really don't care if you believe me or not. You can research it if you would like.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I really don't care if you believe me or not. You can research it if you would like.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


After further research Verizon galaxy nexus was released. Dec 15. Android 4.0.3 was released Dec 16.

http://en.m.wikipedi...version_history

http://socialcompare...ions-comparison


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> After further research Verizon galaxy nexus was released. Dec 15. Android 4.0.3 was released Dec 16. http://en.m.wikipedi...version_historyhttp://socialcompare...ions-comparison


You are correct. My point was that 4.0.3 was not released 'officially' for any phones or tablets (besides the day it was released for the nexus s, then pulled). So how else could 4.0.3 be on their pie chart, unless people had their phones rooted & a custom ROM installed. When I saw the pie chart with ~90% 4.0.3, I took notice because that means it was all aosp roms from the dev community. I have no idea where that chart is now & i don't care enough to try to find it.

This was also before aokp & gummy were on every phone. So there were a limited amount of phones able to run ics. With the largest portion being gnex owners. Meaning a huge majority of gnex owners were unlocked/rooted.

Edit: so i theorize that this thread is only applicable to ~10% of gnex owners, and most of that ~10% don't go on these forums. The rest of us are already on 4.0.4

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

you forgot that Xoom had 4.0.3


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> you forgot that Xoom had 4.0.3


You may have gotten me there  I just remember that it was right before the transformer prime got it's ics update. I figured it was only the gnex & nex s that were capable of running ics









Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

original transformer has 4.0.3 also I believe


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> good stuff


Yes, were you the one that I sent a D2 battery to? Either way I remember you from Rev's thread, and you still seem to be doing your part making sense of things. 

I have to sit back and laugh at VZW nexus owners who bought the phone and wouldn't stop talking about how they were going to get updates from google while everyone else had to wait for verizon. It was a major selling (or at least bragging) point on all android forums. Now that they AREN'T getting those updates everyone is acting like it's no big deal, and if you root it isn't really. But the fact is a lot of people bought the phone for the updates and aren't getting them while gnex users from other carriers are. There is plenty to be frustrated about here.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ya. I'm starting to think this is about the biz side of things are pushing people towards other phones on vzws part.

I have some pretty solid reasons to think it's ready to go and operator approval is the hold up.

@BriefMobile had a tweet today showing upcoming OTAs and the Nexus wasn't even listed.

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

1) 4.0.4 is really not that big of a deal. Doesn't include a whole lot.
2) Look at this. http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-versions.html You are on ICS, an Android version *3 damn %* of people have. If you want to stay stock, count your blessings. Not that many people even have ICS. You still have much more timely updates with a Nexus.
3) Quit crying and unlock your phone already.

/thread


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Version numbers seem pretty meaningless if you're a Verizon customer. Google could release 4.0.9 for the hspa/gsm nexus and it doesn't matter that much if it does not include fixes to the binary blobs they can't do much about until the lumbering giant that is Verizon yawns, wakes up, rolls over and reaches for the enter key on the keyboard to sign the build.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Let's just be content that us rooters/flashers are enjoying the 404 goodness and fantastic 3rd party developer magic and the non root crowd are left with mediocrity. If they choose to not be proactive it's not our problem.

This post courtesy of Tapatalk2


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Version numbers seem pretty meaningless if you're a Verizon customer. Google could release 4.0.9 for the hspa/gsm nexus and it doesn't matter that much if it does not include fixes to the binary blobs they can't do much about until the lumbering giant that is Verizon yawns, wakes up, rolls over and reaches for the enter key on the keyboard to sign the build.


Amen.

And davey... Devs can't bugfix closed sourced bins.... You know this right?

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

So here's a dumb question...
Can we take the proprietary binary blobs (minus the radios, of course) from the Sprint ROM release and use those binary blobs to build the ROM on Verizon? Technically the two phones are the same hardware, same guts, same radios, etc. So shouldn't we be able to take pieces and parts from the Sprint ROM release and splice it into the Verizon one?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

As of this morning my Acer iconia a500 has a newer official version of android than the vzw galaxy nexus. That's just sad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trparky said:


> So here's a dumb question...
> Can we take the proprietary binary blobs (minus the radios, of course) from the Sprint ROM release and use those binary blobs to build the ROM on Verizon? Technically the two phones are the same hardware, same guts, same radios, etc. So shouldn't we be able to take pieces and parts from the Sprint ROM release and splice it into the Verizon one?


You most likely could yes, but you're assuming those proprietary blobs have fixes in them for issues that have been giving Verizon users troubles. I or someone else would have to pull the libraries off it to compare (I'm sure someone will). They might be compiled libaries of code, but there are still ways to see if they're changed or decompile them for analysis.

Also, the version number for the OS can change, but it doesn't mean every library in the OS has been updated. Just a random example if you browse through the android source is that there have been random files (mainly the more abstract java interface/class stuff in the framework_base) that haven't changed in a good two years.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Since this phone was touted as a pure Google experience phone, can't any legal actions be taken against Verizon for not releasing Google's updates in a timely manner?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Upon complaining this is the tweet I got back.

"@VZWSupport: @ianxcom1 I, too, am anxious about the update; however, no specific dates available. Sign up for Email Alerts here: http://t.co/kfgLBDNQ ^AT"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> As of this morning my Acer iconia a500 has a newer official version of android than the vzw galaxy nexus. That's just sad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol and to think I just sold my a500 yesterday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Ianxcom said:


> Upon complaining this is the tweet I got back.
> 
> "@VZWSupport: @ianxcom1 I, too, am anxious about the update; however, no specific dates available. Sign up for Email Alerts here: http://t.co/kfgLBDNQ ^AT"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Of course, robo-response bullshit from vzw as usual

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

trparky said:


> So here's a dumb question...
> Can we take the proprietary binary blobs (minus the radios, of course) from the Sprint ROM release and use those binary blobs to build the ROM on Verizon? Technically the two phones are the same hardware, same guts, same radios, etc. So shouldn't we be able to take pieces and parts from the Sprint ROM release and splice it into the Verizon one?


I believe I've read that sprint and Verizon's lte networks are a different type and certainly different frequencies. Being binary blobs, I don't think they can be adapted to work. If they were available as source maybe. At least Verizon builds seem to be leaked quite often.

Heck if they were smart they would us as beta tests for their updates. Let the developers and crack flashers, find, document and even fix the bugs before releasing it to the normal users. Two birds with one stone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

